# Jpeg mit unveränderten Exif-Daten speichern



## big_boom_bang (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte geänderte Bilder vom PC auf meine Digitalkamera(Olympus FE-200) übertragen und sie dort anzeigen lassen.

Folgendes Problem: meine Kamera erkennt die Bilder als fehlerhaft da nach dem editieren mit PS IPTC und noch sowas an den Header angefügt wuren und die Exif-Daten geändert wurden.

Bsp. Bei Erstellungssoftware steht jetzt nicht mehr Version 1.1. sondern Adobe Photoshop

Zwar habe ich schon etliche JPeg-Header Programme wie Exifer etc. getestet aber die konnte alle nur bestimmte Daten ändern und auch nicht 'IPTC Löschen


Wie kann ich es also erreichen das nur die Bilddaten geändert werden?

MfG bigboombang


----------



## Beppone (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

probier mal den Grafikkonverter von http://www.lemkesoft.com
Dort kannst du auf jeden Fall die IPTC-Daten ändern, einen freien Creator-Code eingeben,
über Dialogboxen festlegen, welche EXIF-Daten (Vorschau, Maker Note, User Comment) gespeichert werden sollen und vieles mehr.

Ist ein sehr mächtiges Tool...

Grüße


----------



## big_boom_bang (10. Mai 2007)

Da mir leider nur die Betriebssysteme Linux und Windoof zu verfügung stehen bringt mir das Programm leider nichts.

Aber trotzdem danke

MfG bigboombang

P.S. Wen  ihr andere Programm für Windos und/oder Linux kennt schreibt bitte.


----------



## big_boom_bang (13. Mai 2007)

So,
ich habs jetzt ganz dumm gelöst.

Mit Paint wird das gewünschte Bild in ein orginal Bild meiner Kamera kopiert und mit einem Hex-Editor der Header geändert.

Wenn ihr eine elegantere Methode kennt bitte posten.

MfG bigboombang


----------



## Muster Max (13. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung, ich stand vor kurzem vor einem ähnlichen Problem
mit welchem Hexeditor hast Du denn deinen JpgHeader verändert habe so etwas noch nie
gemacht würde das bearbeitete Bild jedoch auch gerne wieder Kamerakompatibel ab-
speichern.


----------



## davidb (13. Mai 2007)

Soviel ich weiß kann man die Exif Dateien (auch den Eintrag Erstellungssoftware) mit folgendem freiem Programm verändern: http://photome.de/download_ger.html 

Ist zwar noch in der Entwicklungsphase, arbeitet meiner Ansicht nach aber schon sehr gut.

Viel Spaß damit,
David


----------



## big_boom_bang (14. Mai 2007)

Danke davidb für das Programm werde es sofort ausprobieren.

@Muster Max Ich habe den kostenlosen Hex-Editor NEXT-Soft Hex-Editor MX
von http://nextsoft.de benutzt.

Guck auf der Seite mal unter Anwendugen

MfG bigboombang


----------

